# Hi just joined need help



## marcdtr (Mar 12, 2009)

I`m shopping for a black TT coupe i have £6500 to play with is there anything i should look out for!!!!
Can`t wait to find a nice one  i'll keep looking [smiley=bigcry.gif]

marc


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

If its near 60K on the clock check that the Cambelt has been changed... There are some nice private sales on this forum.

I am sure some more MK1 owners will be along shortly to tell you more.

Finally welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Cam belt is every 60K OR 5 YEARS make ure it has been changed a number have snapped just over the 60k mark 
Once you have your TTyou will need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## marcdtr (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all  i'll keep an eye out for cam belt paper work.I have noticed alot of tt's on ebay going between 5K and 9k for the same year? and can you make one thing clear for me all hard tops have the rear seats and softtops have 2.
Thanks again
marc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marcdtr said:


> Thanks all  i'll keep an eye out for cam belt paper work.I have noticed alot of tt's on ebay going between 5K and 9k for the same year? and can you make one thing clear for me all hard tops have the rear seats and softtops have 2.
> Thanks again
> marc


Generally yes apart from the QS coupe only has two seats.


----------

